# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Zuerst in die hintere Schlaufe?

## Knacki

Hi!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich war letzte Woche am Brouersdam mit super Bedingungen. 
Nord-Ost mit um die 5 Windstrken und leicht big. In bin die ganze Zeit mit meinem 3S 107 mit 7,0 und 6,1 er Segel unterwegs gewesen. Nun zu meiner Frage. Mir ist per Zufall aufgefallen, dass ich bei Ben und bei "hheren" Wellen wesentlich einfacher und schneller ins Gleiten komme, wenn ich zuerst in die hintere Fuschlaufe steige und dann erst in die vordere.
Ich fahre schon seit Jahen in Fuschlaufen und habe auch keine Probleme beim Einsteigen. Ich habe es auf dem Grevelinger als auch auf der Nordsee ausprobiert. In beiden Fllen war das Brett wesentlich eher frei, wenn ich zuerst in die hintere und dann erst in die vordere Schlaufe steige als umgehehrt.
Kennt jemand von Euch auch das Phenomen oder bau ich mir gerade einen riesen Fahrfehler ein? 

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Blublu

alsu hab das letztens im urlaub auch mal probiert und es hat auch prima geklappt mit den selben Ergebnis, hab mir dann aber eingeredet das es zufall war und nicht mehr darber nachgedacht^^aber wenn das doch kein zufall war wrds mich auch mal interesieren  :Embarrassment: 

mfg tom

----------


## jibe

Hast du erst im gleiten den vorderen Fuss in die Schlaufe gesetzt? Also ich gleite immer mit beiden Fen in den Schlaufen an. Dann ist es wahrscheinlich egal welchen man zuerst reinsetzt, aber der  vordere ist wohl einfacher.

Gru Fabian

----------


## Blublu

alsu ich bin erst im gleiten in die hintere, gleite aber meistens auch in beiden fuschlaufen an.

----------


## Syncro

was? ich gleite bei wenig wind ohne an und geh dann gleich mal in die vordere... hintere kann warten weil die bremst wenn man nich so ganz voll gleitet.. mittelwind sit sowiso egal und viel zu viel wind mach ich sogar wasserstart in schlauffen aus angst von schleudersturz^^

----------


## Knacki

Bei meinem anderen Brett (Rocket 69) funktioniert das mit der hinteren Schlaufe zuerst auch nicht. Die Bedingungen, bei denen ich das festgestellt habe, waren so, dass man enweder die Be braucht, um ins Gleiten zu kommen, oder die Ben so stark waren, dass man aufpassen musste, nicht gleich in den Schleudersturz zu gehen. Ich habe den 3S mit dem hinteren Fuss in der Schlaufe viel einfacher zum Abfallen und frei bekommen als mit dem vorderen Fuss zuerst. Einfach hinteren Fuss in die Schlaufen, Zehen ins Fusspad krallen und ab gehts. Der vordere Fuss kommt dann natrlich sofort nach, wenn ich im Gleiten bin. Dabei fllt mir gerade ein, dass ich den hinteren Fuss bereits in die Schlaufe stelle, bevor ich im Gleiten bin.
Keine Ahnung wieso es funktioniert, aber es tuts.

PS Bei ca. 85 kg und 107 Liter ist das bei Wind an der Gleitgrenze so eine Sache, beide Fe in die Schlaufen zu stellen und dann anzugleiten. Kann mit ordentlich Pumpen funktionieren, haut (bei mir zumindest) meistens aber nicht hin.

HL 
Gerd

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wenn du sagst du hast das Gefhl, das Board kommt nicht so gut frei, knntest du mal versuchen den Mastfu noch was nach hinten zu schieben...
Aber eigentlich wrde ich sagen, wenn du so am besten ins gleiten kommst dann mach das so, ist doch egal wie es eigentlich gehen sollte...
Ich persnlich bringe das Board erst zum gleiten und gehe dann zuerst in die vordere und dann in die hintere Fuschlaufe, fahre aber auch kleineres Board (90l bei ca. 90 kg)

----------


## modis

ist schon ein altes thema hab trotzdem eine frage ,

ich gleite immer vorher an und dann in die schlaufen, 
aber wie ist es bei sehr viel wind und etwas berpower?
ich konnte den wind noch fahren tat mich aber extrem schwer konnte einfach nicht dichtholen, einfach nicht gut losfahren hat mir immer das segel aus der hand gerissen wie bekomme ich das in den griff ohne gleich ein kleineres segel zu nehmen?
muss ich da gleich in die schlaufen oder wie kann mir da wer helfen??

lg

----------


## tigger1983

einfach das Segel nicht voll zuknallen, dann kannste das Segel auch halten...
Kann aber auch am Segel liegen. Wenn ein Segel berpowert ist, wandert der Druckpunkt zum Schothorn. Manche Segel sind dann unfahrbar...

----------


## modis

ne ich hab auch nicht aufmachen knnen gar nichts

vielleicht weil ich zu hart am wind war und der wind so stark war, wre es besser wenn ich gleich raumshoot starte ?
und muss ich dann gleich in die schlaufen??ka.

----------


## speedjunkie

zuerst ins (Sitz) Trapez, dann kurz vor dem gleiten in die Schlaufen.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> ist schon ein altes thema hab trotzdem eine frage ,
> 
> ... hat mir immer das segel aus der hand gerissen wie bekomme ich das in den griff ohne gleich ein kleineres segel zu nehmen?



wenns schon so weit ist, bekommst Du das gar nciht in den Griff ohne ein kleineres Segel zu nehmen.

----------


## modis

vordere schlaufe bin ich ja wenn ich im gleiten bin, aber wenn ich mit dem hinteren fu hineinsteigen will, luvt das board meist an, obwohl ich ja genug speed htte,

----------

